# Can I use my ADSL WiFi router with Cable broadband?



## ithehappy (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm thinking of ditching BSNL and switch to a Cable broadband. The only issue which is bugging me that how would I use my ADSL router (NetGear DG834G) and it's Wifi connection with it? You know, in cable broadband there is that jack, some RJ one, goes straight into your PC cabinet, so I was wondering if it's possible to connect it via the ADSL router I have.
If anyone knows, please help me here.

Thanks in adv.

Saurav.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 6, 2012)

modem+router means you can use it as a modem or router.when there is no phone line simply insert cable into 1 of the lan port & it will start working as a router.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 6, 2012)

So is mine a modem + router?


----------



## masterkd (Sep 7, 2012)

Nope you can use that as switch only but not as a router. For router purpose you need to buy a router.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2012)

NetGear DG834G is modem+router.it will work but there may be issue of no internet connectivity on wifi devices(internal lan network will work fine).there are some solutions but these may result in homepage of modem+router not accessible(192.168.1.1) but net will work fine on both wired & wifi devices.if you want the easy way out get a wifi router(i suggest TP-LINK,150mbps cost ~1100 while 300mbps costs ~1700 on flipkart) but if you are not afraid to do some work/tweaking then use your existing modem+router & post here for help(if it doesn't work you can always get the router later anyway,no harm in trying).


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 8, 2012)

Okay, so it will work but WiFi might not. I think I better try mine with someone who is already using cable broadband, then it'll be easy to know.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 8, 2012)

it can work with wifi but you will only be able to access net on one device at a time.if you login from laptop desktop will be disconnected & vice-versa.with wifi router only this problem can be solved.


----------

